

Google has to sort out some stuff - rafaqueque
http://blog.rafael.pt/2014/11/06/google-has-to-sort-out-some-stuff.html

======
killertypo
sounds angry and a bit self entitled. You and hundreds of thousands (if not
millions) are using google services. To think that you are anymore entitled
than the next guy (because you pay a nominal fee for a service) is a bit self
centered.

